# RESOLVED: amd64 + abit an-m2 ethernet & sata driver

## mantis006

I can't seem to get ethernet started properly or my sata drives to detect properly on this new system I built.  

System hardware is:

amd 3800+ x2 socket am2

abit an-m2 motherboard (http://www.uabit.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=48&page=1&model=384)

2gb ddr2 800 memory

4 HDDs using IDE (HDD)-to-SATA (Cable) converters (not detecting under linux but show up fine in bios)

1 IDE HDD as hda

1 DVDRW drive as hdb

Integrated 7k series nvidia graphics and nforce networking controller (see below)

First thing I did after assembling was set the bios settings to default and run memtest which returned no errors, then I threw in my freshly burned gentoo 2007.0 amd64 minimal disc to attempt to install (I later dug up an x86 minimal disc and burned the amd64 live cd) as I have done on countless systems.

For the ethernet I have tried to boot into both a 32 and 64bit cd to test this, i tried the module "forcedeth.ko" suggested in a few other posts with no success.  The interesting thing about the ethernet is that it seems to work fine under the latest ubuntu live cd (I think it is using the forcedeth module for that as I looked for it under lsmod and it was listed - I might try to boot back into that and look into it a little more).   The sata drives are actually four IDE drives using sata converters (possible a cause for the problem); however bios detects these fine in fact tries to load the operation system stored on one of them.  I have had to troubleshoot networking under linux a little before but have never had to deal with not detecting hard-drives so I am kinda at a standstill with this.  I did notice something new with this system sata_nv took a really long time to load (probably timed out but didn't kick back any errors) so I rmmod sata_nv and then insmod sata_nv.ko from the lib64 directory and started receiving some interesting error outputs:

```
ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66

ata3: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: limiting speed to PIO0

ata3: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: disabled
```

(repeating this changes the ata#.00 and ata# to ata[#+2].00 and ata[#+2])

ifconfig output shows only the loopback interface and running "net.eth0 start" returns:

```
"network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)"
```

lsmod output right now:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     27496  0 

forcedeth              35204  0 

pcspkr                  4032  0 

k8temp                  6208  0 

rtc                    11840  0 

tg3                    94980  0 

e1000                  98688  0 

nfs                   100664  0 

lockd                  51696  1 nfs

sunrpc                120840  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   141648  0 

dm_mirror              17472  0 

dm_mod                 42448  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                9412  0 

sata_mv                17288  0 

ata_piix               13768  0 

ahci                   17028  0 

sata_qstor              9604  0 

sata_vsc                8708  0 

sata_uli                7748  0 

sata_sis                8196  0 

sata_sx4               12996  0 

sata_nv                10244  0 

sata_via                9796  0 

sata_svw                8068  0 

sata_sil24             13764  0 

sata_sil               10888  0 

sata_promise           11460  0 

libata                 69920  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21508  0 

ohci1394               29576  0 

ieee1394               64568  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              12032  0 

usbhid                 35488  0 

ohci_hcd               17988  0 

uhci_hcd               21008  0 

usb_storage            65984  0 

ehci_hcd               25800  0 

usbcore                98344  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055c (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0562 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 053e (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

lspci -vv (only the section for the Ethernet Controller)

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Unknown device 1c2f

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 15

   Region 0: Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

   Region 2: Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 3: Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

```

(note: I don't know of how to view current hard drives in the system other than ls /dev/hd* and ls /dev/sd*, I would imagine that I should be getting a-d under sd* but only get a drive available with a usb thumb drive plugged in.  without the thumb drive /dev/disk/by-path only lists partitions and drives that are ide so I think sata is not being found at all)

I am probably going to start unplugging the sata converter drives one at a time and testing it again

----------

## mantis006

I unplugged the 4 harddrives using the converters and installed a via NIC i had laying around in the meantime.  Any input on this would help, but I have a feeling that this is another case of new hardware with poor linux support for the first couple months after release.

----------

## jgabrito

Hello,

I recently bought a motherboard from Abit: AN-M2HD, with chipset nForce 630a. My processor if AMD64X2 (6000+), thus I am running in 64bit mode.

The 'forcedeth' NIC driver actually loaded and seemed to recognize the board without problems:

```

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

PM: Adding info for No Bus:eth0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c2e bound to 0000:00:0a.0

```

however, the network interface actually appeared as eth2. Tweaking the udev configuration a little solved the problem. Maybe it is worth taking a look at the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file. In my case, I changed the following line:

```

# PCI device 0x10de:0x054c (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:50:8d:9f:5b:dd", NAME="eth0"

```

Sound worked nicely with the 'snd-hda-intel' driver, and video worked with the hard-masked nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.

Cheers,

Geraldo

----------

## mantis006

Sorry for not posting back, I have been busy with stuff.

I also got the video working with the latest release - I looked up on nvidia's website for added hardware support and only the latest version works according to that

The network card started working out of the blue.  I know I did something but I am not quite sure what yet... but the forcedeth support is now compiled in and works fine (I hate not knowing what I fixed but I am willing to take the end results on this).

I haven't played with the harddrives.  I am going to test them under Windoze on a similar system and see how that works (might just take the hdd out of that machine and use these on the other then.

Thanks for the input, and I bet that will help a lot when I get around to taking the via card I added back out and switching over to the onboard for networking.

A note about this integrated graphics, I loaded the system with gnome + beryl for some cool effects and can run this quite well.  This is some good hardware once you get things working on it.

----------

## alex_uk_86

i've also got an Abit an-m2 motherboard, using an AMD 6000+, i had some trouble with a SATA cd-rom under both windows and linux. Its taken me about a week but i got it working.

I actually changed a raid setting in the bios, which threw me at first because i've no intention of using raid, but anyway. I changed the onChip SATA mode from IDE to AHCI (there is also a Linux AHCI setting which i've not got round to trying, but you might). Changing that was like a magic bullet.

bios -> integrated peripheral -> RAID Configuration -> onChip SATA mode -> AHCI

it might not be your problem, but i read this and thought it could be of interest to you.

Alex

----------

## mantis006

Hey guys, thanks for your advice!

I am out of town for the weekend but will be sure to try your suggestion for the SATA.  I just took a 320gb WD SATA drive out of my other computer and will be throwing this into this system during the next week or so.  I plan to play around with the IDE-to-SATA converters again to see if that suggestion helps.

The funny thing about the networking is that once I booted the system outside of the livecd environment, I figured I would create a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 to start playing around with it again and it just did.  Maybe there was something weird going on with the kernel on the livecd not playing well, but I haven't actually used the integrated nic yet and have just continued to use the pci VIA card I threw in during setup.

The only problem I can't easily overcome is the sound on this system through ALSA.  I can say I have never ventured to configure sound on a gentoo system so a lot of it is new to me.  I did follow the ALSA install on the wiki (don't know which one off hand, I have it bookmarked on my desktop) and didn't get it working.  If I remember correctly it displayed in lspci as "Unknown hardware - Audio controller, Nvidia Corp" but I am not sure on that.

Anyone else have trouble with the sound on this board or similar ones?

----------

## mantis006

 *jgabrito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sound worked nicely with the 'snd-hda-intel' driver, and video worked with the hard-masked nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.
> 
> 

 

I am pretty sure this is what I attempted to use as well.  The alsa database online pointed me to this driver.  Did you install this on a 64bit system because I am thinking about switching back to 32 seeing as I don't think I am getting any noticeable improvements that outweigh the other issues I am having. Maybe I will install 32bit on the new hdd, we shall see.

----------

## nakun

hello, I need help.

I have got  a Abit an-m2HD motherboard (is the same as Abit an-m2 motherboard with HDMI).

I am trying to install from Gentoo 2007.0 and my network card isn´t recognized. I try "modprobe forcedeth" and dmesg shows: "forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57. " nothing else.

How can I make it works??

----------

## mantis006

I had a similar problem as mentioned above and I don't know what fixed it exactly... possibly outdated module in the live cd and my problem was fixed by using the latest kernel (probably newer than what was built on the cd towards the beginning of the year.  As I said above, I finished installing from the minimal cd by using another pci network card I had laying around and then when I was able to boot into the latest kernel I loaded the newly built module and it worked fine, so I compiled it into the kernel and it has worked since.

Chances are a lot of the problems with this board will be fixed by just having the latest driver support in the next live cd release when that comes out...

----------

## Gentoo-Thomas

 *alex_uk_86 wrote:*   

> i had some trouble with a SATA cd-rom under both windows and linux. Its taken me about a week but i got it working.
> 
> I actually changed a raid setting in the bios, which threw me at first because i've no intention of using raid, but anyway. I changed the onChip SATA mode from IDE to AHCI (there is also a Linux AHCI setting which i've not got round to trying, but you might). Changing that was like a magic bullet.
> 
> bios -> integrated peripheral -> RAID Configuration -> onChip SATA mode -> AHCI
> ...

 

I have also some problems with SATA-DVD-Drive (GSA-H62N from LG) at boot from that device (I had tested knoppix and gentoo live-cd). Unfortunately this AHCI and also the Linux AHCI setting don't work for me.  I'm using the latest AN-M2 BIOS v1.5.

But after normal booting from SATA-hd  there is no problem with the DVD-Drive under gentoo.

Btw:

The booting worked perfectly with Abit NF-M2S.

----------

## Gentoo-Thomas

 *jgabrito wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> The 'forcedeth' NIC driver actually loaded and seemed to recognize the board without problems:
> 
> 

 

I'm agree with you. Same here with a AN-M2 BIOS v1.5 and  kernel "2.6.22-gentoo-r8".

 *jgabrito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sound worked nicely with the 'snd-hda-intel' driver, and video worked with the hard-masked nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.
> 
> 

 

Using the ALSA-package within kernel worked also for me.

```
da_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

autoconfig: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0)

   speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

   hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

   inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x19, line=0x1a, fline=0x0, cd=0x1c, aux=0x0

```

I'm using the "nvidia-drivers-100.14.19" masked with amd64 keyword. Formerly drivers freezing my machine while "CTRL-ALT F1".

----------

## Gentoo-Thomas

I had compiled the kernel only with sata-nv support --> the SATA-drives wan't recognized and I get a boot-problem (VFS....). 

The solution was to compile the AHCI-support within. No, I don't use the BIOS-option for AHCI!

----------

## mantis006

I decided to rebuild this system over the weekend, went back to 32bit on it and played around with a little more options this time around.

FINE: I was still getting issues with forcedeth module not liking my integrated NIC on the boot cd (I am using minimal boot, maybe that is the difference here?) but this wasn't a problem for me, used another nic and after booting into latest kernel it worked again.

FIXED: I was learned what i was doing before, compiling alsa in the kernel, but not the support for the hda_intel cards, compiled support for those sound cards in and got it working right away.  The wiki for alsa isn't too explicit, more options jumbled together and not contiguous enough, but I worked through it this time around.

FINE: I have a sata hdd installed now which detects fine, still have yet to try the sata converters but i don't really care with this hdd in there so I probably wont.  I did forget to compile the sata_nv support in the first boot, luckily it is a media drive so I was able to boot in an simply remedy the situation right away.

Everything is working this time around with the hardware so my case is closed.

----------

## n0ns

Hi people.

I'm trying to install Gentoo on my friend's  ABIT AM-N2 based system with AMD64 X2 (5200+).

The first problem is already described here: NIC not working.

The second problem is SATA DVD.

When connected to sata 1, the boot process fails while trying to mount root.

Is there normal way to fix it ?

(i know that i can use IDE DVD for installation and external NIC, which I did, but i don't like it this way)

----------

## redwing26

yeah gentoo seeems to be hating the new machines, I had a knightmare with sata , well my setup was 2 sata drives raided with window on them and 1 ide drive secondary for gentoo heres partion listing in live cd

/dev/sdx

/dev/sdx

/dev/hde1

/dev/hde2

/dev/hde3

after install the drives wouldnt boot root turns out i had to redo my fstab to the following table

/dev/sdx 

/dev/sdx 

/dev/hdc1

/dev/hdc2

/dev/hdc3

Its like the install recognises the drives with one system then when your system boots it uses another system so following the handbook in my case yielded a system that didnt start, now Im having problems with ethernet, its a pain, especially considering my prior experiance with gentoo was that you follow the handbook and everything works , you could even be risky and emerge an update on your own system and come back in the morning 0 errors , I used emerge via the live cd and was getting missing dependancoes, that would never have happened before

----------

## Smart1

Hi

I have Gigabyte M56S-S3 Motherboard with Chipset NVIDIA nForce 560.

I must use LiveDVD for Athlon64 to succesfully install Gentoo 2007.   :Very Happy:   LiveCD don't works.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I have Troble to find SATA Drives, Ethernet not work. I have made several Kernel Build to receive a Succes.   :Embarassed: 

All works with this Settings   :Very Happy: 

I have enabled in Kernel 2.6.24

for SATA

SATA_AHCI [=y]

SATA_NV [=y]

PATA_AMD [=y]

For Ethernet

FORCEDETH [=y]

FORCEDETH_NAPI [=y]

For Sound

SND_HDA_INTEL [=y]

SND_HDA_HWDEP [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA [=y]

SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 [=y]

SND_HDA_GENERIC [=y]

I have Trouble with Ethernet, my network interface is detected as eth2. I have change

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0450 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:7d:97:5d:ee", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth0"

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 is link to /etc.init.d/net.lo

/etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="192.168.1.33 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

Regards   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

